# Back horse out, or turn him around to exit trailer?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My issue with that, is that by always letting them turn around, they never learn to back up out of the trailer and if they ever try to turn around in a straight load or other tight space, thinking they'll fit, they could very well hurt themselves.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I am well aware there's a school of thought that says back 'em out all the time. However, I (I own a slant load btw) turn and lead mine out. Doing it this way, they stay calm, they're not in a hurry to get out, they're watching where they're going and I believe that makes them generally happy with the trailering experience and as a result I've got good loaders. 

I'm a recreational/trail rider so I want a calm, thinking horse that enjoys what it is doing. I'm prepared to make some concessions to the horse so that it finds its experiences with me fair and safe to them; and with regard to trailering, a concession is leading them out. 

I preface this by saying I do think a horse needs to know how to back up under a variety of conditions. But what I don't like about backing a horse out (at least a step model) is that they have a tendency to tense up a bit which in turn has the potential to make them react negatively to poor footing or a longer reach. I also wonder about how safe it is on their body (particularly back leg joints) using the backing out technique so until I have that researched to my satisfaction I will lead them out whenever possible.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I always back mine out, even from the slant loads, and I think that backing actually makes them slow down to think about where they put their feet.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have a 3-H slant now and it is nice to let them walk out.
HOWEVER, it can be a very interesting experience getting a hunky non-backer (who now backs) out of a trailer when there is not the room to turn around. Yes indeedie! It is good to occasionally back 'em just in case someday you may need to.


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

I always back mine out, even in a stock trailer. New and young horse are normally nervous for awhile but once they trust you, they will have problem. I always say "step" for each hoof is about to the edge, that way they know the drop off is there and respect you for watching out for them. I never had any problems with this. That way if you are in a situation that the horse can only be backed to get free they will be less stressed.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

We lead ours out when able but they also know to back out. I think it's good for the horse to know both ways and be comfortable doing both.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Incitatus32 said:


> We lead ours out when able but they also know to back out. I think it's good for the horse to know both ways and be comfortable doing both.


 
^^^^THIS^^^^

We do both. If I have ANY doubt about where my horses head is that day, he backs out as this is an exercise and he has to think to do it. When I back him out I usually back him all the way to the cross tie as well.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with the last two posters--if your horse is comfortable doing both, you know you will be prepared for anything.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

Both my horses back out or turn around. Just depends on the day I guess.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also agree with Incitatus. IMHO, a horse should know how to do both. Since I use a stock trailer, it's relatively easy for my horses to just turn around and walk out. I also prefer not to back them out normally because there is a lip at the back edge of the floor that can grab a shoe and rip them off (had that happen once) if they exit going backward.

However, they will all back straight out if I ask them to.

I think it's fine for now to let him turn around and walk out, but I would work with him toward getting comfortable with backing out as well. Perhaps backing your trailer up to a hill or something so the drop isn't quite so big for a while.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Incitatus32 said:


> We lead ours out when able but they also know to back out. I think it's good for the horse to know both ways and be comfortable doing both.


Ditto. 
With my mare, she does it either way, she really doesn't care. And we tend to change it up by mood or moment. If I ask for a turn to walk straight, or my body language when I grab her halter hasn't committed fully to backing out, she starts to turn to walk out forwards and out we go. If I commit her to backing out, she happily follows the butt side wall of our 3h slant to get to the step down and out. I warn her when the step is coming by talking to her, i.e.: 'back, back, back, okay step down.' And she seems to have picked up when the step down will happen in just a few tries of this. 

Our gelding so far travels loose in the other 2 stalls (no gate open obviously). So he gets to wait until someone climbs in to lead rope his halter, then goes out straight. We had issues with him not liking the size of our trailer when we bought him, so that was the compromise. We need to get him back in the habit of stalling in the trailer.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I agree with the general concensus that it's best if the horse can willingly do either method. Then YOU decide each time which way he is coming off. Just make sure that when he comes out by turning and coming off forward that he doesnt get to rush off or be pushy to you. 

I also use verbal cues to let Sonny know that the next step he takes will be the step down to the ground. I feel like it's simply the considerate and safe thing to do since he can't see where the step down is, and I think it makes him more confident in backing off. I have a 2 horse straight load, so no choice but to back off. 

Nothing , imho , inherrently wrong with letting your horse come off forwards as long as it's 1) your decision each time,  2) done safely, and 3) he occassionally has to back off so he never assumes he will be able to come off forwards.

Fay


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

While mine do know how to back out, they were always happiest turning around in the stock trailer and walking out.

As two of them got older and developed some arthritis, they were ecstatic to walk out of the trailer at the vet's.


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

Honestly, there's no "right" answer here.

My 16.2 off track QH backs out- he refuses to turn around. Fine by me. I prefer that he backs as long as he backs slow and with caution.

My 14.0 Quarab turns around or backs. If she's in a small trailer, she'll back. If she's in my stock trailer, she turns around nice and slow.

To me, its all in the owner's preference. You can have accidents either way.


----------



## HotrodsPrettyBarby (Jul 31, 2014)

We back everytime. If a lip on the trailer is big enough to catch a shoe backing it is a tripping hazard forward as well. While it's easy to say they can turn around, they're all calm, in an emergent situation they may not be, and turning around could get them hurt. It's also harder on their necks and body's to try to turn in tight spots. They often don't have much "spare room" and if I halter is going to get caught on something I'd prefer that it happen backing out, then turning around. Our horses back quietly until we tell them "step down" then they start to do they "tippy toe" step feeling for the edge. 

My mom's horse does NOT back out and we put him in the middle of my 4 horse slant... We had to pull out the rear tack at a horse show for him to unload, and even then there was barely enough room for him to turn...


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

We generally back our horses out of our slant trailer. I've had mine turn around once or twice, and I just went with it and let him walk out. However, the next time, I asked him to back out again. I agree that they should know both, and then you can decide what you would like them to do.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Like everything, there are pros and cons to both ways. Pretty much any horse will turn and walk out if given the option. Going out forward, the horse may leap out which would be bad if the ground was slippery. Going out backward, the horse could slip and get a back leg under the trailer. 

With a horse that loads well, we almost always back out. A young or unhandled one, we would walk out forwards. 

It really isn't that hard to teach a horse to back out. You start with loading but only allow one hoof in and then back out. Two hooves and back out. 3 hooves and back out. Finally the 4th hoof and the horse should be able to back out just fine. Better each time with practice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

